# wild camping around the Uk coast



## markandjulie (Nov 27, 2014)

We are quite new to wild camping we are planning a 6 to 8 week trip next year to travel around the UK coast line starting at penmon point in Anglesey we would like to here of any places to spend a night or a few days by the sea free of charge or car park charges


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 27, 2014)

One of the best things you can do is become a full member,then down load all the poi's to your sat nav it makes wild camping so much easier,just go to your next destination then put in poi near to you,i have never not found somewhere to stay near to where i want to be


----------



## sammingtons (Nov 27, 2014)

*wales*

t
the welsh are very welcoming/laid back people !!u can park anywhere so long as no double yellows etc enjoy


----------



## noarlunga (Nov 28, 2014)

helen262 said:


> One of the best things you can do is become a full member,then down load all the poi's to your sat nav it makes wild camping so much easier,just go to your next destination then put in poi near to you,i have never not found somewhere to stay near to where i want to be



Seconded! There are some nice coastal stopping places in the POIs.  I'll give you one for free - Burnham Overy Staithe in Norfolk.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2014)

*This link will assist*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VaMp6b4kniM-U694Kkqmq25pAtr_PT9ggTV2k3YcCxw/edit#gid=0

Regards Phil

Also
UK 2014 - Phil and Nida


----------



## donkey too (Nov 28, 2014)

Also have a chat with Rubber Tramp. He has done the whole coast twice I beleive.


----------



## Borderland (Nov 28, 2014)

jagmanx said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1VaMp6b4kniM-U694Kkqmq25pAtr_PT9ggTV2k3YcCxw/edit#gid=0
> 
> Regards Phil
> 
> ...



Thank you - very helpful post.
I have opened spreadsheet but can't expand column width to see full description of locations. Is it in locked mode by any chance.
regards


----------



## Robmac (Nov 28, 2014)

donkey too said:


> Also have a chat with Rubber Tramp. He has done the whole coast twice I beleive.



Yeah, there are probably little Rubbertramps dotted all around our coast Bruce!

Sadly, he is no longer a member on here.


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2014)

*Spreadsheet*



Borderland said:


> Thank you - very helpful post.
> I have opened spreadsheet but can't expand column width to see full description of locations. Is it in locked mode by any chance.
> regards



Thanks I have resized the columns and added a rating key at the bottom


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 28, 2014)

*how to download poi to sat nav ?*



helen262 said:


> One of the best things you can do is become a full member,then down load all the poi's to your sat nav it makes wild camping so much easier,just go to your next destination then put in poi near to you,i have never not found somewhere to stay near to where i want to be



hello Helen....  I am quite new, and really non-tecchie.  I  have just bought a new App phone and that'll take me a month of sundays to learn...  however...  my question is.....  I have a sat nav -  and I am reasonably ok using that  - how do I download all the pois to my sat nav ?  (I assume the pois are the numbers in the spreadsheet I have looked at on here?) 

many thanks


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2014)

*Poi to satnav*

Hi,
The spreadsheet is no good to copy to SatNav.

GPS files are usually the following
KML for google earth and other mapping programs
OV2 for TOMTOM

If you have a garmin I think they are GPX files.

GHowever in all cases you usually need a PC and USB lead that came with the satnav.
You also need a program or utility to copy across.
With TOMTOM you copy 2 files which are named similarly
eg !Wild.ov2 for the POIs
!Wild.bmp for the icon

I use an exclamation mark as it then puts the data at the beginning of the alphabet
If you have a TomTom strt 25 I can help more
But Do you have a PC ?

I can get OV2 and BMP files to you
But the wildcamping ones are copyright to this website and if you are a full member then OK


----------



## Borderland (Nov 28, 2014)

Borderland said:


> Thank you - very helpful post.
> I have opened spreadsheet but can't expand column width to see full description of locations. Is it in locked mode by any chance.
> regards



I have copied spreadsheet into excel and it opened okay.
Did you have any problems with the Loch Assynt parking as it has a No Overnight Parking sign when looking on google earth.
thanks


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 28, 2014)

*Loch Assynt parking*



Borderland said:


> I have copied spreadsheet into excel and it opened okay.
> Did you have any problems with the Loch Assynt parking as it has a No Overnight Parking sign when looking on google earth.
> thanks



Maybe we were in a different CP very near ..but as far as I remember no signs


----------



## Borderland (Nov 28, 2014)

jagmanx said:


> Maybe we were in a different CP very near ..but as far as I remember no signs



Only saw the sign on Google earth which may be out of date, sign could have been removed as possibly not enforceable


----------



## Trompete (Nov 28, 2014)

markandjulie said:


> We are quite new to wild camping we are planning a 6 to 8 week trip next year to travel around the UK coast line starting at penmon point in Anglesey we would like to here of any places to spend a night or a few days by the sea free of charge or car park charges



Living in Scotland, we have no problems....given the usual common sense rules you can park just about where you please.Find  promising spots on Goole Earth & go for it....there are dozens of wonderful places up the west coast.There's a lot of fun to be had doing the research.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 29, 2014)

jagmanx said:


> Hi,
> The spreadsheet is no good to copy to SatNav.
> 
> GPS files are usually the following
> ...



thank you  I will go to the van tomorrow in the daylight and get the information about my new sat nav and come back to you...


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 29, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I  have just bought a new App phone and that'll take me a month of sundays to learn...



If it's an Android phone, I suggest you start by using the Wild Camping app ...

Full details are here:

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-applications/38357-android-wild-camping-app.html


----------

